# Catalytic replacement



## Duffnutz (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the walker 16137 catalytic converter requires welding for a buick park avenue ultra? Its a slip fit on one end and bolt on for the other end. Does it require any modification? If so, what?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

The best thing to do is crawl under the car and look at the cat that is there. If it has the same setup, take some measurements for length. To get the old one off, use a hack saw or dremel, cut the U clamp, then cut along the pipe. You should be able to then use a pry tool (screwdriver) or air chisel to get it off.


----------

